# (08) Ob 28krs Update



## LA Plouff (Mar 15, 2008)

OK, I purchased a new Outback 2008 in Ohio. Holman Motors (Rocky) in Batavia OH. This guy was great, sent up pictures, specs etc even though we live 2500 mils away. Regular salesmen would say "fat chance on me getting the sale", but not Rocky. I even drove there from Wa to get the 28 KRS (08). had some issues with the back bed brackets breaking (say that 5 times fast). Finally got that fixed. Last week we had the high limit switch on the heater go out. Pick up one or two for spares and throw them ($10.00 each) in your "goodie box". The heater wanted to start, ran for about 15 seconds then turns off. Fortunatley we had a small electric heater from Wal-Mart tucked away just for emergencies like this. Now we are happy as our 28 dogs







in the cargo area at night. LOL. We love this OB.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Those brackets take five minutes to replace and cost about $10 each. They are the same as the ones used for the awning. How did they break as it would take some serious force to break them. Mine are cast Aluminum and not pot metal.

Replace them yourself and use the trailer. You also need to CALL Keystone and ask for the Team Challenger rep. They will most likely refund the cost of the brackets.


----------



## JohnnyDangerously (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm in the same situation with my rear slide. It leaked on the way home and now that I've had a closer look at it... the slide is offset to one side. It doesn't close properly and as a result, doesn't seal good on that side. As far as I can tell, the only thing that will fix this problem is to remove the track on the ceiling and re-align it.

Anyway... my local dealer didn't complain about me not buying it there, but did say that I would have to leave it for approximately 3 weeks. I asked if they could make me an appointment and I'll bring it in when they're ready... but they said no!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

This isn't just a Keystone issue, its something that all RV companies are into. Its part of the trade off you pay when you save a lot of money and don't buy locally. You're other choice is to find another dealer that might be able to get you in sooner, remember any dealer that sells a Keystone product can service you. However, it is March and prime camping season is just around the corner and dealers lots are starting to fill with their service campers. I can fully understand the philosophy behind "you didn't buy it from us" I don't really like it but I can understand it. Your other choice is to call the dealer you bought it from and have them ship the parts to you and do the replacement yourself, then return the part (if requested) so they can get the part covered under warranty. Third option is to find an mobile independent repair company that can do the work either under warranty or on your own nickel. Remember how much you saved, well this is where you may have to shell out a few bucks if you want it sooner. Be it right or wrong this is how must of the industry is setup. There are exceptions where dealers will get you in if you are a customer or not, but you have to research those before you buy.

Hope they can get you in soon so you can go camping!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If the rear slide seems offset, have you tried swapping the rails to the opposite side? On mine , I never saw a difference but some have said, which rail is on the right and left make a difference when setting up.

John


----------



## JohnnyDangerously (Feb 25, 2008)

Yep, I've swapped the rails and even did a little adjusting on them. The alignment issue is only obvious when you close the slide all the way up... the right side is rubbing against the cam lever mount and the left side has a 1/4" inch gap between the slide and the mount. The bottom right side also doesn't seal against the camper.


----------



## LA Plouff (Mar 15, 2008)

tdvffjohn said:


> If the rear slide seems offset, have you tried swapping the rails to the opposite side? On mine , I never saw a difference but some have said, which rail is on the right and left make a difference when setting up.
> 
> John


Really,... Thanks
Len


----------



## LA Plouff (Mar 15, 2008)

Y-Guy said:


> This isn't just a Keystone issue, its something that all RV companies are into. Its part of the trade off you pay when you save a lot of money and don't buy locally. You're other choice is to find another dealer that might be able to get you in sooner, remember any dealer that sells a Keystone product can service you. However, it is March and prime camping season is just around the corner and dealers lots are starting to fill with their service campers. I can fully understand the philosophy behind "you didn't buy it from us" I don't really like it but I can understand it. Your other choice is to call the dealer you bought it from and have them ship the parts to you and do the replacement yourself, then return the part (if requested) so they can get the part covered under warranty. Third option is to find an mobile independent repair company that can do the work either under warranty or on your own nickel. Remember how much you saved, well this is where you may have to shell out a few bucks if you want it sooner. Be it right or wrong this is how must of the industry is setup. There are exceptions where dealers will get you in if you are a customer or not, but you have to research those before you buy.
> 
> Hope they can get you in soon so you can go camping!


Well, when we decided to purchase the Outback, there were no 2008's in the state of WA. Even at the RV show in Seattle, we were told 12-16 weeks. We couldnt wait that long. So I looked online and found the 2008 28 KRS Kargaroo for less than $18,000.00 Local pricing in Seattle from all the Keystone dealers was from $26,000 to $29,000 but no 2008's. Even the reviews online about them locally were not pleasant. If I could I would move to Holman Motors and RV (513-752-1599) in Batavia OH to be next to them. You could not ask for more. Rocky, my salesperson in OH could be an example to everyone in WA state let alone the whole USA.

Thanks for the comments.
Len.


----------



## LA Plouff (Mar 15, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> Those brackets take five minutes to replace and cost about $10 each. They are the same as the ones used for the awning. How did they break as it would take some serious force to break them. Mine are cast Aluminum and not pot metal.
> 
> Replace them yourself and use the trailer. You also need to CALL Keystone and ask for the Team Challenger rep. They will most likely refund the cost of the brackets.


Don't know how they broke. First night at a rest stop, about 3am we awoke to two big bang bangs and the corner of the bed dropped about 1/2 inch (3 feet when you are sleeping). I found a bracket broke and on the ground. It turns out the first time the factory put them on, they snapped a bold off and the bracket was being held by one bolt. That finally gave away.  Litttle Rv/Litttle Prices got us right in and out in an hour. It turned out the facotry had put in lag bolts and they kept slipping out of the hole. I went to a Home Depot and filled the hole with Contractors Adhesive and they held the brackets in no problem. This last bracket broke in half with only the bed out and on the rails with no body weight. So I have been in communication with Keystone to change the design of the brackets and not use lag bolts. This last time the pin area snapped on the bracket. The part you slide the rail into just under the window.

Len


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

I bought a new 2007 26KBRS about two months ago, and I am having similar issues with the read bed slide out. Mine won't slide out all the way because it seems to be offset. I won't slide out past the bracket the you use to clamp it into place on one side. The TT has been in storage since we purchased it, and I brought it home for the weekend to mount solar and install some 6v batteries. Fortunately, I purchased it locally, so shodl be able to get it serviced. I almost bought the TT from Lakeshore or Holman because I could have gotten a 2008 for about $1000 less than my new 2007. After hearing about the problems with getting service if you didn't buy from the local guys, I decided that $1000 just wasn't worth the long term headache. I even called Keystone and asked them if the local dealership could really do this, and they told me that it was completely within their rights, and that it was commonplace in the RV industry.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> This isn't just a Keystone issue, its something that all RV companies are into. Its part of the trade off you pay when you save a lot of money and don't buy locally. You're other choice is to find another dealer that might be able to get you in sooner, remember any dealer that sells a Keystone product can service you. However, it is March and prime camping season is just around the corner and dealers lots are starting to fill with their service campers. I can fully understand the philosophy behind "you didn't buy it from us" I don't really like it but I can understand it. Your other choice is to call the dealer you bought it from and have them ship the parts to you and do the replacement yourself, then return the part (if requested) so they can get the part covered under warranty. Third option is to find an mobile independent repair company that can do the work either under warranty or on your own nickel. Remember how much you saved, well this is where you may have to shell out a few bucks if you want it sooner. Be it right or wrong this is how must of the industry is setup. There are exceptions where dealers will get you in if you are a customer or not, but you have to research those before you buy.
> 
> Hope they can get you in soon so you can go camping!


agree 10000% X 2 ...

1. You can go to any repair center that services KEYSTONE (THOR) products -- they do not have to sell OUTBACKs to service them. Call Keystone -- give them your zipcode -- and the will give you a list of a half dozen or so nearest places .to take it to ..

2. YEP - if you don't buy from a place, then they are not going to move you ahead of people that do -- just a fact of life.

3. January is the biggest "SALES" month for RV's and MARCH is the biggest "SERVICE" month -- so be prepared for service concerns to take more time...


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Len you may want to give Holman a call to see if they can assist you at all in finding service too. Sometimes the out of area dealers can ship parts for you too.

I had dealt with Holman as well, I think the guys name was Mort, when we were looking for a Class A - very nice guy and some amazing prices. I didn't go with them because I developed some mixed feelings about the Damon line and I was concerned about getting service. Thankfully I've developed a good relationship with our local dealer (Outback->Raptor->Winnebago) and they negotiated on the price to be reasonable compared to the out of State dealers.

Good luck with the service, I know it can be very frustrating.


----------

